# Started organizing my old mags tonight...



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone spot any "faves"? 

























I did most of my CA&E and AS&S, stacked by year...

























Still have two more containers to go..mostly CSR and CSR Mobile Entertainment, Car Sound, european and japanese car audio mags, one-offs, and World Finals programs/special editions.

Holy shizzzzz what an undertaking!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice. I recognize many of those issues, didn't hold on to many of mine though, unfortunately. Auto Sound & Security was the cheesiest mag, loved CSR and CA&E at their peak.....


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Dude....nice Cutlass


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Any of the issues before November 94 would be my favorites, as I don't have those. If you ever want/decide to sell them, I call dibs on the pre Nov 94 issues.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

:speechless:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Nice. I recognize many of those issues, didn't hold on to many of mine though, unfortunately. Auto Sound & Security was the cheesiest mag, loved CSR and CA&E at their peak.....


Cheesy or not, I probably learned the most from AS&S. They had very informative write-ups before they went mostly street racer Honda.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Our friends over in the UK had one even better...*f.fwd* was the name and I've only seen a handful of these mags, but for content, they are 10x better than any of the US car audio publications.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice collection ! I have mine in 2 big grey shipping totes, I also notice you are in Ocala, Howdy Neighbor !! LOL 

I have a list of my issues in it's own thread on here, no auto sound mag's at all I think I just bought them occasionally and didn't keep any of them. I was subscribed to both Car Audio and Car Stereo Review from the beginning of both magazines, and I kept all of the issues. Later on I stopped the subscriptions and than I only bought them occasionally, still have those also.

Also had a bunch of Home Audio but regretfully did not keep those.

Not much on car audio but I also have the full 4 issue set of Playboy's Guide to Electronic Entertainment one of which has a feature on car audio,

this is one of the Playboy issues:


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> Not much on car audio but I also have the full 4 issue set of Playboy's Guide to Electronic Entertainment one of which has a feature on car audio,
> 
> this is one of the Playboy issues:


@imjustjason - my wife would have the a-posing reaction to the girls in the Playboy publication.









Maybe I'd need reviving afterward's -


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

There are no girls in the Playboy electronic issues, so in the case of these 4 special issues you can really say " I was just reading the articles" !!!! LOL


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> There are no girls in the Playboy electronic issues, so in the case of these 4 special issues you can really say " I was just reading the articles" !!!! LOL


Then Hugh must think that electronic jocks don't have a heartbeat


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

No girls just stuff like this:


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Dude....nice Cutlass


Thanks! Fun car.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Cheesy or not, I probably learned the most from AS&S. They had very informative write-ups before they went mostly street racer Honda.


True enough, not trying to knock them.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Hardbody...great 1st-gen ads man! And hi neighbor


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

im rather partial to Auto Sound Security May 2002....theres a great feature on an Integra


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

audionutz said:


> Hardbody...great 1st-gen ads man! And hi neighbor


scanning some other stuff right now, will post when done


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> im rather partial to Auto Sound Security May 2002....theres a great feature on an Integra


U mean this one Mikitaro??


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Arranged and stacked CarSound by year...



















Next....CSR


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dude said:


> True enough, not trying to knock them.


No offense taken. They were kinda cheesy in a slap stick kind of way. :laugh:


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

ok got my CSR and CSR's Mobile Entertainment (which started mid 2000) sorted by years, plus some foreign publications...
Holy shiz























































Also found this Mobile electronics buyers guide from 1993....


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Man those mags look practically new! Amazing!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Dang Steve! When you told me you had a decent collection of car audio mags from through the years I didn't even imagine it was that extensive!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like the floor of my room earlier, when I was looking for a story! LOL


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

audionutz said:


> U mean this one Mikitaro??


That be it...I'll buy that display off you....mine isnt nearly as fancy....but I have a few more copies I could redo it if need be


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

hard to tell the size of each "stack" in the pix...
Anyways Mic, shoot me an offer on the display


----------

